# Taurus PT-140 Pro



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I picked up a PT 140 today, I haven't had the time to shoot it yet. I did get ti broke down and cleaned up and re-lubed though. I happened across it quite by accident and it was just priced way too low to leave it lay:smt082 I got to shoot one a while back and thought it was a pretty nice little pistol.

Anyone else had one of these?

I'll get a range report ASAP:mrgreen:


----------



## Timinator (Apr 10, 2008)

One of the most underated firearm values out there I think.


----------



## EPWrangler (Mar 14, 2008)

I love mine and carry it almost every day.


----------



## flip (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought one a few days ago. It was used but looked new and the price was just too good to resist. I cleaned it last night along with a few other guns including a Glock 27. Though I haven't shot it yet, I prefer the feel of the Taurus over that of the Glock.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

So far it seems to be a pretty good little gun. trigger takes a little getting used to but it functions really well.


----------



## arkansasbowman (Apr 16, 2008)

*really like mine*

Great gun, I do seem to really like revolvers better and Taurus makes some good ones. I have had no issues with my PT140


----------



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought one years ago that someone had abused. One of the frame pins fell out, the break down pin broke and the slide locked back every time. I sent it into Taurus who quickly replaced all of these, cleaned and lubed it and sent it back. I never had another problem with it. Deadly accurate!


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm debating picking on of these up..... It is just sitting in my local shop and after holding it in my hand today I really liked the feel and balance. It has the extended cartridge (do they all?) and fits in my hand perfectly....

But I've read a lot of negative about Taurus on the Internet, more than most other brands. The price is not so cheap that it should be a cheap gun, another $100 and I could get a Glock....


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Dear funkypunk97 you should not believe in all what you can find on the internet.
Every brand have bad guns once in a while.
I can also find some (few) bad feelings about walthers, sigs or berettas.
I already own a beretta and I´am giving Taurus a chance as I´m waiting for a PT 909. 
And after handling the gun at the gunshop I´m confident that it will be a good gun.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

My pt145 is sweet so Id say the 40 is nice to.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I had a pt 145 and it ran great. Should never have traded it.


----------



## triple10s (Nov 4, 2008)

I just purchased a PT-140 Pro .40 cal. I love the feel and weight. I got it for $300 and thought that it was a damn good deal. I haven't shot it yet, but have shot the 9mm version and enjoyed greatly. I'd reccomend this gun 10 out of 10


----------



## handgunsarefun (Nov 4, 2008)

*pt 145 is great*

i love the PT145 i bought a year ago. some problems with cheap ammo, but other then that it is great, and for 230 used i couldn't pass it up.


----------



## jasonmorasco (Nov 9, 2008)

I went to purchase mine today but the PA Pix was down, so tomorrow morning I will be picking it up.
Looking for a good holster and should I shoot the Federal 180gr or 165gr, or which ammo shoots good out of it?


----------



## Semi- Auto (Feb 11, 2009)

*Taurus PT140PRO*

I have 2 PT140's and have not had any problems. Both of them feed ball ammo and JHP. When I bought the first one I was curious to see how well it functioned. I shot over 2000 rounds through it without cleaning it. No jams. I used all types and brands of ammo. No problems. The grip is kinda small but it works for a carry gun. I got a chance to buy a second one cheap at the range and took it. The owner had bought a Glock 27 and didn't like the Taurus because it jammed from time to time. I shot it and it seemed to function fine. He shot it and it jammed on him. I watched him when he shot and he was limp wristing the gun. The Glock didn't fare any better. Not a bad gun at all. I own several high end carry guns ( Springfield Ultra carry, Kimber, Custom Colts) but I don't like to beat them up. The Taurus fits in great and it wears well. I've carried mine everyday for the past year and a half.


----------

